# Lowrance Elite-4x oder Lowrance Mark-5x Pro



## andreas999 (2. November 2012)

ich will mir nächste Woche eines der beiden oben genannten Echolote Kaufen  jetzt weiß ich aber  nicht genau welches der beiden.Es soll für den Rhein fürs Zander und manchmal Waller Angeln genutzt werden.Das Elite 4x ist in Farbe aber das Display ist kleiner als das Mark 5x Pro.Eventuell ist hier jemand der beide Echolote kennt und mir Pro und kontra zu beiden Echoloten schreiben kann.Auch wie die Fischerkennung vom farb zum Schwarz weiß Echolot ist.

Gruß Andreas


----------

